
Dbrain: a blockchain platform to collectively build AI Apps and earn crypto - buybackoff
https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/13/dbrain-pitches-a-new-token-paying-users-crypto-to-train-artificial-intelligence/
======
sharemywin
I feel like the you should pay the system AI for services in the coin that you
get paid in. So that as the AI gets value your coins gain value.

~~~
dimadewinn
Hah, smart move

